# single piece high end works



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Our single largest work. 91K stitches. Priceless!


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

how much does something like that run you to have made?

Def impressive.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Peace2TheRest said:


> how much does something like that run you to have made?
> 
> Def impressive.


we made it. the garment was supplied by the client. a few bucks of thread and backing, 6 hours of labor, one sew-out for a test and digitizing outsourced. 

We would sell this type of design if we supplied the garment for anywhere from $600-$1000 based on the complexity of the design.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

that seems like pretty good profit, however I guess it would come down to how valuable your time is.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

just wondering cause of the elvis design I have, thought somepeople might be interested in leather jacket with this design on it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Peace2TheRest said:


> ...I guess it would come down to how valuable your time is.


As long as my equipment is not running 24/7 my time has no value. A dollar is a dollar on the bottom line. Only when we are at 100% capacity can we pick our customers. Now, we can choose to not do work at a loss but we don't turn down profit, even if it is only a dollar.

We made a few bucks on this deal and gained exposure to a new audience for our products which is more important to us right now.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Definitely a cool concept.
Good luck with it in the future!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow...that's a beautiful job you did there.

I am not worthy.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Very nice! Who did you outsource the digitizing to? You don't have to tell me, but curious minds want to know! Must have taken them a while to complete.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We first sent the job to a 'self proclaimed expert digitizer' who had many 'award winning designs'. He told us that he could make more money doing 4" logos. We then sent it to Wicked Stitch of the East. At first he balked at it because of the cost. After I informed him cost was not an issue he accepted the order. Normal turnaround for them is 72 hours and they lived up to it.

The final product was 10" wide and 6.5" high with 95K stitches, 13 colors, and 25 color changes. We edited the design down about 5% and the final product was 91K stitches, 11 colors and 25 color changes. There were 179 trims in the design and 2 of the colors are metallic thread. 

The client frequents motorcycle spots that frequently have several thousand bikers and many shops that cater to them. Our product will be shown in one of the shops as well as used as a showcase at the biker hangouts. 

The blank leathers sell for $200 up to $500 each. Customizing it with a one-of-a-kind design can add another $400-$1000 to the garment depending on coverage and complexity. Our goal is not to do mass production but to do high end art pieces that have a value to the client.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

We use Jay at Wicked Stitch. His work is top notch!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice design . I agree profit is profit and we do custom work for our customers and it has got us bigger orders down the line. We did a vest for a guy we met at a Dr's office. It turned out he was a CEO of a insurance company and we now do several hudred items for them a year. You never the potential of people you meet if you don't givr them a chance. ..... JB


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Your going to get flooded with orders....bikers are getting richer and richer these days.

I would get ready.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

I would enter that design into the Impressions Award showcase. You might get some publicity if you place high enough. This year's grand champion was a jacket back design for a biker club! I guess them bikers are getting richer. I tried to find a link to the article but I couldn't. The winners appeared in January's issue if you are a subscriber.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Peace2TheRest said:


> ...bikers are getting richer and richer these days.


These bikers are from/in 'The OC', rich is just a beginning. 

Now, if I could hook up with a tattoo place that would put the image on the bikers back as well I think I would have a real unique product!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow! Pretty cool Fred, thanks for the share. 

Yep, most bikers I know are not the movie kind, but actually very well to do.


----------

